# Help - How to adjust Salomon District footbed



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

post a pic of the binding and what ur doing


----------



## cariaef (Oct 29, 2016)

Hereby the photos. I follow the instructions on the manual but it feels like i am gonna destroy the bindings if i push harder.


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

cariaef said:


> Hereby the photos. I follow the instructions on the manual but it feels like i am gonna destroy the bindings if i push harder.


You look at the first picture and there's a gap between the front and rear part of the footbed. You don't push, you pull upwards at the longest point of the front part where there's a mound on the rear part of the footbed to disengage the lock. It snaps open and voila.

After that it's a bit sticky and you need to apply some pressure when moving the front part front and back. It's attached to the frame from just under the toes.


----------



## cariaef (Oct 29, 2016)

I got it, thank you very much!


----------



## krnoa (Oct 19, 2017)

searching this forum this is the only thread where someones asks for help with District bindings.. so I just bought a pair and managed to open the rear part of them but I cannot understand how you move the toe footbed . Here are some pics from the manual. It says to push something but I cannot figure it out and I'm afraid to push more.


----------

